# Solved: GPO not updating workstation/mapping -- due to UAC?



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a Windows 7 machine that doesn't seem to want to map certain drives and printers with UAC on. Has anyone come across this?


----------



## geekytechy (Dec 24, 2014)

You can try to log on twice continuously to see if it works. If not, you can refer to this article to see if it helps. Besides, you can collect group policy result to see whether policy settings were applied successfully, and check event logs in event viewer to see if some related information were logged. In addition, you can also refer to the following thread for troubleshooting this kind of issue.
https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsserver/en-US/f8655a43-8e51-4b72-84ce-f99b1f7073be/drive-mapping-with-group-policy-is-not-working?forum=winserverGP


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Couriant said:


> I have a Windows 7 machine that doesn't seem to want to map certain drives and printers with UAC on. Has anyone come across this?


just by chance, is the user an admin? Had that happen couple years back, drove me bonkers.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee844140(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah I am the admin. It turned out that the issue was due to some firewall-thing; it was blocking the IP scheme.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Weird. Wonder how long it was like that. Thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

NP: 

Let me clarify, it was on the server not on the workstation. It was not accepting the computer on the network scheme it was on so it would not allow the GPUDATE to work. Not too sure how UAC fit in this though.


----------

